# Toshiba Satellite L 650 Webcam Problem



## roopali (Jul 24, 2012)

Toshiba Satellite L650 
In built web cam not working.
Imaging devices not listed in Device manager but can see an unknown device under USB


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain the webcam is activated?
Try reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## roopali (Jul 24, 2012)

Its activated. Also i tried re installing the drivers also but no luck.....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Provide the hardware id as shown in the driver guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## roopali (Jul 24, 2012)

USB\VID_04F2&PID_B1D6&REV_2613&MI_00

USB\VID_04F2&PID_B1D6&MI_00


----------



## roopali (Jul 24, 2012)

Sometimes my webcam works and sometimes it doesnt work. Sometimes I cant find under imaging devices but i can see unknown device under USB


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the cam is faulty. Especially if its not always recognized.


----------



## naseh_agr (Sep 25, 2012)

roopali said:


> USB\VID_04F2&PID_B1D6&REV_2613&MI_00
> 
> USB\VID_04F2&PID_B1D6&MI_00


----------



## naseh_agr (Sep 25, 2012)

my webcome is not work how to can be make it?


----------



## naseh_agr (Sep 25, 2012)

hi i want be inistaling drive webcome but i dont have CD . where can I find it?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi naseh_agr and welcome to TSF :wave:

Can you post your question in it's own thread please, it saves a lot of confusion when posting answers :wink:

To answer your question, assuming you have the same model (Satellite-L650), try the Toshiba web-site here - *Link*


----------

